# should I buy my own DTG or just hire it out?



## dzuki77 (May 13, 2008)

This is interesting because I am trying to decide if I should buy a printer. I am trying to figure out how to get someone to print DTG for my t-shirt line or whether it is actually better to just buy my own DTG printer? I need resources here in Toronto, Canada for this. Here is an example of the designs I will be printing:


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*re: I'm fighting a loosing battle - my thoughts as a new DTG owner*

Check with Claude at CMB Services in Missisauga. He sells direct to garment printers.


----------



## dzuki77 (May 13, 2008)

*re: I'm fighting a loosing battle - my thoughts as a new DTG owner*



Don-SWF East said:


> Check with Claude at CMB Services in Missisauga. He sells direct to garment printers.


Thanks Don. Do you have a number or an address to CMB?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

*re: I'm fighting a loosing battle - my thoughts as a new DTG owner*



> Thanks Don. Do you have a number or an address to CMB?


CMB Services
66 Thomas, Unit 4
Mississauga, On L5M 2P3
Canada
email: [email protected]
site : www.cmbservices.ca
Phone: 416-878-1459
Toll Free: 866-868-4022
Fax: 866-329-1835


----------

